# Sticky  [OTA] Full Package and Updates



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Props to Vache for gathering this information.. I went ahead and copy pasted this from xda I ask for permission or to come post it here but has not responded.. So if he comes back back and says no I will remove this post.
*
Here are some full packages, updates and EUU firmware from Acer OTA server and from some magical sources.

Full package and updates should be flash via the recovery.
EUU version are working in APX mode with nvflash. (you can enter in APX mode by booting the tablet with Reset / Power pressed)

How to use full/update package :

If you have an error opening the zip file, use Acer Update Decryter to decrypt the file, and try to open it again. Files downloaded from "cdn.acer.futuredial.com" have to be decrypted for exemple.
After that, you have to extract the update.zip from it, put it on your external SDCard (does not work on internal memory) and boot your tablet with Vol- & Power. The update will be launch automatically with the default recovery, butn not wth CWM.

How to read file name :

Ex.: Acer_A500_4.010.38_7.006.01_COM_GEN1
Acer_A500 : Device Name
016.01 : Your current version (you can check it in Settings -> About)
016.08 : Updated version

File List :

*Full Package* :

* HoneyComb 3.0.1 *:

PB_G100W_1.007.03_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=62
Acer_A500_1.013.01_EMEA_GEN1: http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...7_befd43a1.zip
Acer_A500_1.016.01_COM_GEN1 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...7_4052f69d.zip
Acer_A500_1.016.02_COM_GEN1 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...5_9bbd8228.zip
Acer_A500_1.104.02_COM_GEN1 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...4_e50da5be.zip
Acer_A500_1.104.03_COM_GEN1 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...7_5af8e15c.zip
Acer_A500_1.104.04_COM_GEN1 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...6_3887210b.zip
Acer_A500_1.104.05_COM_GEN1 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...8_b2b5bddb.zip
Acer_A501_1.309.02_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=76

* HoneyComb 3.1 :*

Acer_A500_4.010.10_COM_GEN2 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...4_9b84abb1.zip
Acer_A500_4.010.13_COM_GEN2 : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17305480/update-4.010.13.zip
Acer_A500_4.010.22_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=63
Acer_A500_4.010.38_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=75
Acer_A500_4.010.41_COM_GEN1 : http://www.multiupload.com/DLBRQWGE03
Acer_A500_4.010.42_EMEA_GEN3 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...1_036d89ae.zip
Acer_A500_4.017.07_EMEA_CUS7 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...3_253e5e46.zip

*HoneyComb 3.2 :*

Acer_A501_4.017.03_EMEA_CUS7 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...7_dc802d69.zip
Acer_A501_4.027.15_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=95
Acer_A500_7.006.01_COM_GEN2 : http://vache-android.com/files/Acer_...1_COM_GEN2.zip
Acer_A500_7.006.03_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/files/SD_Ac...3_COM_GEN1.zip
Acer_A501_4.037.01_EMEA_TMPL: http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...2_98ed1d97.zip

*
Update :*

* HoneyComb 3.0.1 :*

Acer_A500_1.016.01_1.016.08_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...3_935e1e76.zip
Acer_A500_1.016.01_1.016.09_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...6_39ba1b4c.zip
Acer_A500_1.016.01_1.139.04_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...3_f0618253.zip
Acer_A500_1.016.01_1.139.05_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...5_be41d79a.zip
Acer_A500_1.016.02_1.102.02_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...6_ab178e1b.zip
Acer_A500_1.016.03_1.102.03_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...8_8ec35daa.zip
Acer_A500_1.016.04_1.102.04_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...3_584e035a.zip
Acer_A500_1.018.04_1.100.01_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...9_04a4f850.zip
Acer_A500_1.104.02_1.127.06_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...1_1a6475c0.zip
Acer_A500_1.104.02_1.141.06_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...6_2c98e63b.zip
Acer_A500_1.104.02_1.141.07_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...9_f0150ee4.zip
Acer_A500_1.104.02_1.144.07_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...5_9c30f7f1.zip
Acer_A500_1.105.01_1.141.01_EMEA_GEN3 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...9_3f496225.zip
Acer_A500_1.112.01_1.141.01_EMEA_CUS7 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...2_f3ed7f4a.zip
Acer_A500_1.118.01_1.141.01_EMEA_NORDIC http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...2_21da7c27.zip
Acer_A500_1.120.01_1.141.01_EMEA_GEN6 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...5_60d3a137.zip
Acer_A500_1.122.01_1.141.01_EMEA_GEN5 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...3_f67617fe.zip
Acer_A500_1.139.04_1.141.04_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...6_fd1ced18.zip
Acer_A500_1.139.05_1.141.05_COM_GEN1 http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...7_f33c4290.zip

* HoneyComb 3.1 *:
Acer_A500_1.139.04_4.010.24_COM_GEN1 : http://www.multiupload.com/UMUVI6XA73
Acer_A500_1.139.04_4.010.40_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/files/Acer_...0_COM_GEN1.zip (thx to kjy2010)

* HoneyComb 3.2 :*
Acer_A500_4.010.38_7.006.01_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=91
Acer_A500_4.010.40_7.006.03_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=92 (you have te decrypt the file)
Acer_A500_4.010.41_7.006.01_COM_GEN1 : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LH2Y80E6
Acer_A500_4.010.42_7.006.01_COM_GEN1 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...3_b52eab29.zip
Acer_A501_1.309.02_4.031.24_COM_GEN1 : http://cdn.acer.futuredial.com/Acer_...2_35b68c5d.zip

*EUU :*

* HoneyComb 3.0.1 :*

EUUs_PB_G100W_1.007.03_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=100
EUUs_SBK_Acer_A500_1.016.05_COM_GEN1 : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=99
EUUs_SBK_Acer_A501_0.017.01_PA_ATT : http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=56


----------



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

Sammy is there any way at all you could list the current full rom for each region instead of a huge list.
Make a current full rom patagaph and then a paragraph of old outdated roms.
and also clearly state, for those who dont know, what usa, asian, euro roms are.

You could just make a single line saying "Current most recent USA full rom" and euro and Asia.

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved and stickied.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Updated the ROM list.


----------



## Nucleotide (Mar 23, 2012)

ICS 4.0.3 for the A500

http://vache-android.com/v1/download.php?fileID=151

Acer_AV041_A500_1.031.00_WW_GEN1


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry I havent been Keeping up with this.. I still have my A500 and Ive been Running Stock ICS on it.. Ive found Stock Works Just as good as a Custom Rom on this Tablet. Loving my A500 Still.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Nucleotide said:


> ICS 4.0.3 for the A500
> 
> http://vache-android....php?fileID=151
> 
> Acer_AV041_A500_1.031.00_WW_GEN1


Anyone got an md5 for that?


----------

